# Who's the Ugliest Villager ? - Themed Polls



## Magus (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the THEMED POLLS.
There will be 10 polls, each with a different theme.

Today the theme is *UGLY*, the idea is to vote for the villager you think is the Ugliest of the bunch.
***IMPORTANT **NOTE Please STAY RESPECTFUL of others, everyone has his own idea of what is beauty and ugly, and villagers can be ugly and cute at the same time, SPREAD LOVE  
The selection does not necessarily reflect my own taste since I find some of the list very cute, I just tried to put the villagers than are often seen on forums as "ugly" or have a bit uncommon design.*

To select the candidates I relied less on the tier list than for the personality polls, because I tried to choose the villagers that are fitting the theme the best even if some of them can be low tier. I also tried to have a little variety since everyone has different feelings and opinions towards villagers...
I hope the selection will suits you well, you still have the "Other" option if you have another villager on your mind.
Plus, *you can vote for 2 villagers* if you want.

*HERE ARE THE CONTESTANTS :































*

°°°

You can see the results of the other themed polls by clicking on those links :
SCARY POLL 
CUTE POLL 
BADDIE POLL 
JAPAN POLL 
PUNK ROCK POLL 
ELDER POLL 
FOOD POLL 🍽
NATURAL POLL 
MYTHICAL POLL 
UGLY POLL 

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 02/07/2020*
229 VOTERS

*











*

*Barold*
*Limberg*
*Hippeux


 Honorable mention Jambette, Chow & Tabby













"Other" category award Harry*


----------



## yvngrula (Jun 21, 2020)

Hazel clearly looking like anthony davis with that unibrow.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

where’s the “al” option op

lmao no out of these options, i definitely think chow and hippeux are the ugliest ;u;


----------



## Magus (Jun 21, 2020)

I personally don't know what to do since I find Hazel and Tabby very cute and want to vote for them just to say "You ugly but can win anything in life baby"


----------



## marshallows (Jun 21, 2020)

WHEW! you really do not disappoint with these themed polls Magus. 

the way i went  irl seeing Barold as the first choice and it took me no further amount of thinking time to submit my vote.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 21, 2020)

Lol I voted Barold and Hippeaux... I personally like Hazel and to some extent Katt


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 21, 2020)

I voted Hippeux and Barold however I'm very shocked none of the gorillas were in this poll!


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 21, 2020)

I... actually find most of the listed villagers cute, lol. Especially Hazel and Tabby are such sweethearts. I just voted for those which I don't like so much, which are Jambette and Limburg. Their designs are not really that appealing to me overall compared to the others.

Also thought Rodney would be on  that list, kinda glad that he's not here, since he's an adorable little guy. ;-;


----------



## Alicia (Jun 21, 2020)

I voted for Barold and Hippeux.
Also, Katt's precious!


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 21, 2020)

The fact that Hazel and Quillson are on this list, and Cashmere and Gruff are not disgusts me. This time around I voted for Limberg and "Other" for Gruff because they both fit the theme perfectly.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't really like shaming people for their looks, even if they're just video game characters. But in the interests of answering the poll, I will say that Flurry's design is really distracting and looks incomplete. She has no nose, but she has a fleshy muzzle that draws attention to the area and the fact that she lacks a nose. Add in the "cutesy" eyes and the awkwardly colored eyebrows and I just really can't deal, and don't really see why people like her. No offense to anyone that does, everyone has their own reasons for liking and disliking who they like and dislike and some of my favorites are some that others would consider unpleasant. She just does nothing for me and is probably my least favorite villager in the series.

I like all of the others listed well enough in their own ways, even if none of them are favorites or anything. Since I usually vote for two villagers in the polls, I guess I'll say Tabby as well, but that's part of her charm.

I will say that I like Hippeux though, since he's gotten nearly the most votes. He looks like a gentleman with his suit and hairdo, and I appreciate villagers like that, like Beardo and Chops. I'm not that partial to the Hippo model, but he carries it well enough.


----------



## Solio (Jun 21, 2020)

Other: Beardo
-Light blue and brown is an awful colour combination that hurts my eyes.
- I'm just gonna say it: That brown tuft of fur near his crotch looks like pubes and it makes me uncomfortable looking at it.

I can see they were going for "English gentleman" with his design, but it doesn't sit well with me. He comes across as creepy old man. Doesnt that his name sounds like wierdo.


----------



## marieheiwa (Jun 21, 2020)

ahh i was dreading this poll lol but im a big fan of ugly cute. wish it was who is the most ugly cute, tabby would win for me for sure. 

chow is super cute and i still don’t get why people find him ugly aha


----------



## Ellen_from_Waihekiwi (Jun 21, 2020)

Where are the Pietro and Beardo options?


----------



## Reploid (Jun 21, 2020)

Before I clicked, I said to myself that no matter who else is on here, I’m going to pick Barold. I have never had Barold, nor have I even interacted with him but he’s just that much of an eyesore to me. Sorry to all the Barold fans.


----------



## PoppyPumpkin (Jun 21, 2020)

I was surprised to see Katt on here. I didn't really realize so many people found her to be an "ugly" villager. I always thought she kind of looked cool. Not cute, but cool 

I guess to answer the question though, Flurry feels unsettling to look at  I can't quite put my finger on why though


----------



## Envy (Jun 21, 2020)

How are Bella and Moose not on this list? There's just no competition with them.


----------



## dino (Jun 21, 2020)

nominating harry for this poll about 12 times over dkjnbkd


----------



## Chea (Jun 21, 2020)

Sylvia


----------



## seliph (Jun 21, 2020)

the audacity to include jambette in this... anyway the correct answer is canberra


----------



## Zane (Jun 21, 2020)

Chow because he's ugly on the inside if u played gc u know


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 21, 2020)

No................. not limberg on this list WHY DOES HE HAVE SO MANY VOTES........

voting barold..........


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 21, 2020)

How dare you call Katt, Tabby, Jambette, and Hazel ugly! Anyways please never let me even see Barold or Limberg in new horizons.


----------



## Gleo (Jun 21, 2020)

Well... I did some Google image research and based off my findings I think I've found who would universally be considered the ugliest villager out of the listed above.

Each one of these villagers has fan art created for them by someone who thought they were cute or liked them regardless of appearance. Not one of them mocking or appearance shaming the characters... Everyone except Jambette. The majority of Jambette's fan art are mocking her appearance. Just Google "Jambette animal crossing" and you'll see what I mean.

Jambette was one of the main villagers I had originally on gamecube and holds a special place in my heart. But I'll be voting for her given by findings. But personally Limberg is eehhhhh


----------



## amemome (Jun 21, 2020)

Barold is so ugly ughhhh...
AND he's a lazy boy too  is that why he looks like he hasn't taken a shower in weeks??

AND his name is a cringey pun... Bear + Harold?? Come ON localization team :'(


----------



## sunshower (Jun 21, 2020)

Voted other bc Rodney is the ugliest mofo on this side of the Mississippi. Looks like he spends a lot of time of 4chan. I don’t trust him.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

Out of your poll, Limberg and Hippeux definitely. Also my personal opinion all monkeys are ugly from start with their base design no matter the colours or patterns.


----------



## helbels (Jun 21, 2020)

katt and tabby are precious omg are you kidding me?  i can’t imagine finding them ugly.....anyway i nominate derwin and joey bc i’ve never liked either of them but i’ve had one of them move into my town in every game since cf :/ feels like theyre following me


----------



## Barney (Jun 21, 2020)

How is Katt even on here!?

Zucker is the ugliest I've come across so far.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 21, 2020)

Katt's not ugly! I actually think she's quite cute.

*MOOSE* is the ugliest villager I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 21, 2020)

Barney said:


> How is Katt even on here!?
> 
> Zucker is the ugliest I've come across so far.





rubyrubert said:


> Katt's not ugly! I actually think she's quite cute.
> 
> *MOOSE* is the ugliest villager I have ever seen in my life.


While I don't agree about the Zucker thing, I agree with both of you that Katt should not be on here. Moose, Canberra, Cashmere, and Gruff would be better replacements in my opinion.


----------



## Barney (Jun 21, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> While I don't agree about the Zucker thing, I agree with both of you that Katt should not be on here. Moose, Canberra, Cashmere, and Gruff would be better replacements in my opinion.



Zucker is an octopus with soulless eyes, a cooked head and bits of herb stuck to his cheeks! 

He's nightmare-inducing.

Clay should make the list, too.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 21, 2020)

Poor Tabby-baby shouldn't be on this list  
But to each their own, I guess. 
I voted for Barold because he looks like a ten year old that has been hit hard by puberty and it is actually kind of sad. Perhaps he could be somewhat okay (not good, but okay) if he was at least a fully grown bear? 
I'm not telling who got my second vote though, I don't feel like getting backlash


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 21, 2020)

Barney said:


> Zucker is an octopus with soulless eyes, a cooked head and bits of herb stuck to his cheeks!
> 
> He's nightmare-inducing.
> 
> Clay should make the list, too.


I never thought of him that way! But when you put it like that...


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 21, 2020)

Barold and Tabby.. I actually think Hazel is really cute! ^^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Barold is still in my new leaf town and I WANT HIM OUT!!!
I REFUSE TO PLAY NEW LEAF WITH THAT.. THING RUNNING ABOUT


----------



## Magus (Jun 21, 2020)

The "SPREAD LOVE" didn't work well I guess


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 21, 2020)

LIMBERG I cant stand his stupid 5 o clock shadow its disgusting and the fact that his quote is "something stinks!" like _NO_

quillson is also gross because he looks slimey


----------



## Barney (Jun 21, 2020)

helbels said:


> katt and tabby are precious omg are you kidding me?  i can’t imagine finding them ugly.....anyway i nominate derwin and joey bc i’ve never liked either of them but i’ve had one of them move into my town in every game since cf :/ feels like theyre following me



Joey!?

He's awesome!


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 21, 2020)

Aw no these poor villagers . So sorry to Barold, but I'd say it's him.


----------



## Asarena (Jun 21, 2020)

For me, the ugliest would probably be Barold, but I'm not particularly opposed to any of the ugly villagers.


----------



## MartijnE (Jun 21, 2020)

I've voted for Hazel, her haircut just doesn't fit at all..


----------



## helbels (Jun 21, 2020)

Barney said:


> Joey!?
> 
> He's awesome!


sorry man i just can’t vibe with him  the duck villagers in general are usually a miss for me


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 21, 2020)

Geez,Al is the ugliest and it's not even close.At least Barold is small and ugly not big and ugly like Al.My vote goes for this jaundiced ape.


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 21, 2020)

Definitely Boyd like the lips, cheeks, eyebrows, he has everything
The fact that they chose to bring him back instead of Carrot smh


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 21, 2020)

Jambette and Hippeaux both freak me out, idk why they made those designs that way:/ if I could’ve chosen a third I would’ve picked Barold too. I feel bad thinking villagers are ugly but it’s an inescapable fact unfortunately lol


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

*First Results in the first post of the thread !*


----------



## sleepless (Jun 22, 2020)

hippeux is basically shrek and donkey's hippo lovechild


----------



## Loreley (Jun 22, 2020)

I know it's not that serious, but this poll makes me sad. Every villager has their own charm and I'm a bit tired of these popularity contests based on looks.


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I know it's not that serious, but this poll makes me sad. Every villager has their own charm and I'm a bit tired of these popularity contests based on looks.


It was not the goal at all, if you read what I wrote in my first post the goal is to have fun and spread love, I myself find a lot of the villagers in the list very cute, and even those I don't find cute I think it's good for variety sake to have them since everyone has his own idea of what is beauty or what type of villagers they want in their island.
Like you said love is not based on looks only, so I invite users to vote for the ones they really love in all my polls.


----------



## Loreley (Jun 22, 2020)

Magus said:


> It was not the goal at all, if you read what I wrote in my first post the goal is to have fun and spread love, I myself find a lot of the villagers in the list very cute, and even those I don't find cute I think it's good for variety sake to have them since everyone has his own idea of what is beauty or what type of villagers they want in their island.
> Like you said love is not based on looks only, so I invite users to vote for the ones they really love in all my polls.



I did read what you wrote and I still find it contradicting that this poll exists. think about having a poll about "Which kpop idol is the ugliest?", but saying it's all about spreading love and having fun. Doesn't convince me.

Again, I know it's not that serious and I don't mean to derail this any further, just wanted to clarify what I meant


----------



## Bugs (Jun 22, 2020)

Hahah I wouldn't say Limberg is ugly, he just looks like a grumpy old construction worker to me. I think he has a lot of character.

I voted for Barold cause even though I think he's great, he is pretty ugly haha


----------



## sleepless (Jun 22, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I did read what you wrote and I still find it contradicting that this poll exists. think about having a poll about "Which kpop idol is the ugliest?", but saying it's all about spreading love and having fun. Doesn't convince me.
> 
> Again, I know it's not that serious and I don't mean to derail this any further, just wanted to clarify what I meant


you're saying it's not that serious but making it bigger than it actually is lmao

no one's hating on these villagers or saying they don't have any charm. not everyone's going to enjoy every single design and that's just the way it is


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I did read what you wrote and I still find it contradicting that this poll exists. think about having a poll about "Which kpop idol is the ugliest?", but saying it's all about spreading love and having fun. Doesn't convince me.
> 
> Again, I know it's not that serious and I don't mean to derail this any further, just wanted to clarify what I meant


I understand since I second guessed myself with that theme choice too so I can't blame you.
If you're not convinced I just want to have fun with this poll thought, it will not change the fact that it is really the case in my mind.
I just wanted to say that's it's not meant to be taken this seriously, and that we're also talking about videogame characters and not real people (even if it's sometimes hard to remember since we all are attached to those pixels  )


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 22, 2020)

I chose Chow for the poll as Chow is basically a nightmare. Personally, I think Clay is the ugliest villager though.


----------



## Opal (Jun 22, 2020)

How are Cesar and Harry not on this list. Also Velma literally looks like a tongue xD I voted for other.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 22, 2020)

Opal said:


> How are Cesar and Harry not on this list. Also Velma literally looks like a tongue xD I voted for other.


Velma is an absolute eyesore. Ugh. I also can't stand to look at Gigi or Diva, I'd take Jambette over them any day.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Jun 22, 2020)

Barold... he looks like a creep. To be honest, the rest of them (except maybe Jambette).. I don't even think they are that ugly?


----------



## coderp (Jun 22, 2020)

Surprised Harry didnt make the list! My brother almost cried when he got him as a random move in lol


----------



## Boccages (Jun 22, 2020)

Coco


----------



## coderp (Jun 22, 2020)

SliceAndDice said:


> Velma is an absolute eyesore. Ugh. I also can't stand to look at Gigi or Diva, I'd take Jambette over them any day.


Diva was my... random sisterly... it still haunts me to this day


----------



## Karmahri (Jun 23, 2020)

I honestly think hazel is iconic LOL 
I mean, with a catchphrase of uni-wow! when she has a unibrow is literally iconic xD


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2020)

Ankha.

*shudder*


----------



## cocoacat (Jun 24, 2020)

None of them would win a cutest villager contest, but Barold is the worst. I feel like they really went out of their way to make him unappealing.

Hazel is cute imo, and Jambette is the butt of a lot of jokes (and not going to lie, she was one of my first amiibos I traded away) but she's not that bad. Not worse than Truffles. Don't know what's going on with her.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jun 24, 2020)

Whoever votes Tabby is getting beat up  Just saying....... she’s so cute. Limberg is the ugliest in my honest opinion


----------



## Sheando (Jun 24, 2020)

I love Limberg, Katt, and Hazel. This is kind of making me sad.

Chow, on the other hand.....


----------



## Plume (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't like the gorillas. ;;
The ugliest villager is Peewee.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jun 24, 2020)

I didn't think Barold was ugly enough to be in lead but he's got a lot of haters. I voted for Tabby though cause her face is rough lmao, sorry Tabby.


----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Personal



Kyle because he reminds me of a racist guy from my high school



ALSO HAZEL IS ADORABLE NOOOO


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jambette, the big lips look like lip injections gone wrong.


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 24, 2020)

If I had to choose one from the list, I'd definitely say Hippeux. I never really liked him. He moved to my town in NL and didn't leave for months :')
But otherwise, I think Rasher is disgusting. He just creeps me out SO much. I saw a user on another forum mention him skin looks like dried blood and I've never been able to look at him in the same way.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 24, 2020)

I think Diva should be in this poll.


----------



## Rich (Jun 24, 2020)

*













*
 These shouldnt even count as ugly they are acc so good


----------



## Corrie (Jun 24, 2020)

Barold for sure!

Yikes, I never realized how ugly Tabby is.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 24, 2020)

Rude. I don't understand how people find Katt ugly though, I think she looks cool. Also I can't hate Jambette in New Horizons anymore. I voted for Barold and Tabby, all the other uglies are just too basic to hate. Like Hippeaux, he's just a Shrek type.


----------



## rezberri (Jun 24, 2020)

the fact that Chops wasn't included in this,,, distraught my day is ruined.


----------



## thischarmingboi (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm not here for this Barold hate. Jambette is fabulous too.

Truffles is by far the ugliest in my opinion. I can usually find at least something I like in most of the villagers' designs but there is literally nothing I like about her.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 24, 2020)

Barold is in my new leaf town and I do not enjoy it. nuff said


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 27, 2020)

Probably Barold! I absolutely despise Moose, though. Something about him makes me irrationally angry hahaha. But I would die for my sweet babies Hazel and Tabby.


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 28, 2020)

Picked other, I would vote Zucker if he were on here.

Harry is another that is just hideous, was a random move in for me.


----------



## biksoka (Jun 28, 2020)

Diva and Rodney aren't on this list? I'm shook


----------



## nageki (Jun 29, 2020)

my 'other' vote is for harry! not voting for him here but moose is a strong contender too


----------



## Magus (Jul 1, 2020)

*Last day to vote for your favorite ugly !

And on a side note, there will be one more poll, the same way of the Personality Polls, the Battle of the Winners is coming   *


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 1, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello Bell Tree community !
> Welcome to the THEMED POLLS.
> There will be 10 polls, each with a different theme.
> 
> ...



Man, all of these ugly villagers are killing my eyes  

Barold for me personally but there are some goooood contenders lmao


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jul 1, 2020)

When I look at barold and hippeux I immediately feel the need to vomit.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jul 1, 2020)

Magus said:


> *Last day to vote for your favorite ugly !
> 
> And on a side note, there will be one more poll, the same way of the Personality Polls, the Battle of the Winners is coming  *


Yay, I’m so excited for the Battle of the Winners!!!!


----------



## Magus (Jul 2, 2020)

Thanks for your participation  

*Final Results - 02/07/2020*
229 VOTERS

*











*

*Barold*
*Limberg*
*Hippeux


 Honorable mention Jambette, Chow & Tabby











"Other" category award Harry*





What do you think ? Are you happy with the results ?

*Be prepared for the Battle of the Winners ! It's coming today !
Edit =>* Here we go : https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...on-whos-your-favorite-winner-villager.558806/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 2, 2020)

I know this poll is closed but I just have to say: JAMBETTE AND KATT ARE NOT UGLY WHAT THE HECKLE


----------

